# PICCIES! (MEGA LOAD, I'm not kidding!)



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Cuddles: UGH! this xmas sweater is flipping ugly!
Me: Awww! 









Chloe(My cat): Feed me Feed me Feed me









Chloe: Just feed me lady
Me: WAIT prezzies! (I fed her first BTW)









Isis: SANTA CAME MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK WHAT I GOT MOMMA!! OMG!!!:hello1::hello1::hello1:









Rayne: Ohh I heard someone has peanut butter toast!!









Cuddles: I'll push you down!
Isis: YAY!
Rayne: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm on the bottom of the dogpile 









Isis: Omg. I eat yurr earz
Cuddy(Cuddles): No









More in other posts


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I love this shirt on her!









Could you not die of cuteness?









Wonder Girl









I said stop with the flash lady. *But it's to dark to use without it, plus sport mode dosn't work without it. (Sport mode makes moving things less blurry, perfect for chis!)*









Cutie!









Hold it mom, I'm streching!










Grrr *She growls when she's happy, it's not her warning growl, its sooo cute!*









The three amigos









Look at that face!









My :angel13:


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm waiting for the others to upload to PB


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww cute.I put up some pics yesterday and I am going to put up some more later on tonight.Of them eating some ham.They did not get any pressies because they got them early.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Bless them. xx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks all x
Isis sends lots of chi kisses


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

GREAT pics! I love it, the three amigos! You are so lucky. They are beautiful.  So happy you got a good camera and now we can see more pictures!! Yay!

Brodysmom


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ha ha cute Pictures!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

gorgeous pictures! xxx looks like you had a fun christmas xxx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

THe pictures are fantastic. I am confused...just who is Cuddles ?? He is very sweet. Isis looks like she had great fun !! I am happy that you have a new camera...we can look forward to lots of fun pictures !!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Cuddles is her moms chi.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are great photos! Could you have had a better Christmas?!


----------

